# Who's Right regarding Plow Fluid



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

There are so many guys and of course Dealers, say to use a Premium low temp plow fluid and not ATF as it thickens when it gets really cold.
Then there are those that swear by ATF. I imagine because it is so cheap and have been using it for years without trouble. One guy even said that he has always used ATF and then for some reason he tried plow fluid and his plow wouldn't work properly and he went back to ATF and it worked fine. So my question is how can both schools of thought be right?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

From what I understand ATF can work well in older systems with larger valve openings. In newer systems the passages are smaller and the low temp fluid works better.

IMO I'll keep running the low temp fluid.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok Fester, that sounds logical. Thank you. Lets see if anybody else has any further ideas.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm a recent convert to plow fluid in an "out front" electric system, a Meyer E47. I did some research and found that most plow fluids are made to meet a MIL spec for low temperature hydraulic fluid, mainly used in aircraft hydraulics. At work I have access to military specs and so I downloaded it. As it turns out, at 0 degrees and below, fluid to this spec has 1 tenth the viscosity of ATF. Given that, I decided to spend the $25 on a gallon, realizing it'll last me a couple of years. Flushed the whole system and am glad I did. Below 15 degrees, ATF really slowed down the E47 and the plow fluid does much better. I get less dimming of the headlights and overall it just does better, like I've heard people say for years. Also, haven't had any signs of freezing, which I used to get with ATF. 

I've heard that you should run ATF or regular hydraulic fluid in underhood systems for the following reasons:

1) Works fine because it gets much warmer.
2) Plow fluid has a low flash point in comparison, and could be more hazardous underhood.


----------



## Dave Jr (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe atf fluid contains parffins which is a wax . Waxes harden when subject to very cold temps. A transmission will produce enough heat where the paraffins will not harden . Whereas a plow pump is subject to extreme temps producing no heat and will clog the port orfices .Someone correct bme if I'm wrong .


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

I ran ATF in my old Western for years.....Then when I got my E-47, the low temp blue fluid was recommended........I figure it costs me about $20 for the blue per year.......good insurance


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Whatever you choose DO NOT mix the two!!!


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

I run the boss fluid in mine. I spent to much time thinking about it. Spent the extra couple bucks and forgot about it all.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Kenyou;940937 said:


> So my question is how can both schools of thought be right?


They are not, ATF will work in some conditions but not as efficiently as Premium plow fluid. There are people who will never change their opinions on fluids, they will continue to use ATF regardless the issues it causes. I like those peoplepayuppayup:laughing:


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

After having lived in Wisconsin and working in St. Paul for a decade, I can attest to the problems with ATF. I'd come out of my building at 7am at -40F and have to warm up the vehicle for about 5 minutes before the ATF in the automatic transmission would even attempt to build up pressure and move the van.

Go with the good stuff on the plow... you won't regret it.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I sort of figured that. I don't know if any plow fluid or hydo oil would freeze unless it gets water in it. My Meyer froze last year but it had a leak and got water in it and it had the proper fluid in it. 
The ATF is liked because it is cheap, but it has it's problems at times. I heard that the dealer puts ATF in brand new Western plows. He may charge the company for premium plow fluid though. So if the openings in the valves are bigger and it works fine, so be it. Now I know, thanks a bunch.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No plow pump since the cable operated Westerns have had ports large enough for ATF


----------



## Dave Jr (Dec 28, 2009)

LEVE;942777 said:


> After having lived in Wisconsin and working in St. Paul for a decade, I can attest to the problems with ATF. I'd come out of my building at 7am at -40F and have to warm up the vehicle for about 5 minutes before the ATF in the automatic transmission would even attempt to build up pressure and move the van.
> 
> Go with the good stuff on the plow... you won't regret it.


I believe atf fluid contains parffins which is a wax . Waxes harden when subject to very cold temps. A transmission will produce enough heat where the paraffins will not harden . Whereas a plow pump is subject to extreme temps producing no heat and will clog the port orfices .Someone correct bme if I'm wrong .

dittos


----------



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

Went with the BOSS fluid this year too


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I now run Meyer fluid. I used to get aftermarket stuff but the Meyer fluid is better at fighting freeze ups.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I use ATF myself, but only because its what was in there when I bought it used and I needed to get moving for a storm. I've had no issues down to the -15F range, plow has never bound up on me. That said, I'm a staunch advocate of following manufacturer's recommendations for maintenance and pars/fluid specs. I've noticed a small leak in one of my angle rams so when I fix or replace it this spring I will be flushing out all the ATF and filling it with the Fisher low temp fluid.

Assuming I make it to spring and don't blow my whole resivoir out that ram in the middle of a push.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Oddly enough my buddy just called yesterday and needed help with his froze up Western. "Bring a jack. I can't get my plow up." Get it back to my house, take out the drain plug and NOTHING comes out! The water in the bottom was froze SOLID! Hit it with a torch to get it flowing and it looked like a strawberry shake. Bleed the cylinder lines and and it looked like a playdough fun factory. 
All good now though. Topped it of with plow fluid, and ready for snow!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

LEVE;942777 said:


> After having lived in Wisconsin and working in St. Paul for a decade, I can attest to the problems with ATF. I'd come out of my building at 7am at -40F and have to warm up the vehicle for about 5 minutes before the ATF in the automatic transmission would even attempt to build up pressure and move the van.
> 
> Go with the good stuff on the plow... you won't regret it.


-40? The RECORD low is only like -32 or something


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Now I got a question. I'm picking up a western plow and theirs a sticker on it that says ATF fluid and to change annually on the pump. Can I flush it and run plow fluid? Or do I have to stick with the ATF?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

nymustang50;950962 said:


> Now I got a question. I'm picking up a western plow and theirs a sticker on it that says ATF fluid and to change annually on the pump. Can I flush it and run plow fluid? Or do I have to stick with the ATF?


Sure you can run the plow fluid of your choice as long as you do a thorough flush to remove as much ATF as possible.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to run Meyer fluid, but once it was freezing up in the middle of a storm so I had to flush it and replace all the fluid. I didn't have any of the Meyer stuff handy, but I had some John Deere hydro. I put that in there and it has served me better than the Meyer fluid, even well below zero.


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

Kenyou;940937 said:


> There are so many guys and of course Dealers, say to use a Premium low temp plow fluid and not ATF as it thickens when it gets really cold.
> Then there are those that swear by ATF. I imagine because it is so cheap and have been using it for years without trouble. One guy even said that he has always used ATF and then for some reason he tried plow fluid and his plow wouldn't work properly and he went back to ATF and it worked fine. So my question is how can both schools of thought be right?


It's not that costly unless your jammin a quart in every few miles .Cheaper to repair the"leaking" pump properly . Also , atf has waxes that harden up in extreme temps.


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

wellnermp;965851 said:


> I used to run Meyer fluid, but once it was freezing up in the middle of a storm so I had to flush it and replace all the fluid. I didn't have any of the Meyer stuff handy, but I had some John Deere hydro. I put that in there and it has served me better than the Meyer fluid, even well below zero.


Anything "warm" will do the job until water seeps back into the pump or couplings and freezes again . .


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Buck Bros.;965873 said:


> Anything "warm" will do the job until water seeps back into the pump or couplings and freezes again . .


That's true, point is you aren't tied to snow plow fluid to do the job.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I switched to western fluid last year when I rebuilt pump and will never go back to atf again. Big change in how plow operates when it is cold.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone try a good hyd fluid like 56 rather than the costly brand name stuff??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;950917 said:


> -40? The RECORD low is only like -32 or something


What record?


----------

